# Performance beetle EV



## cole_bie (Mar 11, 2009)

So I have always wanted to build an electric vehicle, one that has decent range and is quick, 0-60 in five seconds or less. I thought a good base would be a classic VW Beetle. Obviously batteries has been the main thing on my mind. I will not make a lead acid EV, I want it to be lithium ion or something similar. Since it is a performance oriented vehicle it needs to be light. I found out you can get A123 M1's from dewalt batteries off ebay, 10 to a pack. How many batteries would I need. The white zombie EV uses 880 cells, so that is 88 packs, about 100 bucks a pack 8800 dollars for the batteries. Does that sound right? Is there a problem with using dewalt batteries? Since I don't need my vehicle to go 0-60 in 2.5 seconds could I use less batteries, or would using any less kill my range. Speaking of which what kind of range do you think I could get using the A123 batteries? If I could get 120 miles to a charge or so I would be very pleased. 200 would be my ultimate goal. Sorry if I come off as a noob or anything. I am really interested in lithium powered EVs and have been trying to learn, but damn it is confusing sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

cole_bie said:


> So I have always wanted to build an electric vehicle, one that has decent range and is quick, 0-60 in five seconds or less. I thought a good base would be a classic VW Beetle. Obviously batteries has been the main thing on my mind. I will not make a lead acid EV, I want it to be lithium ion or something similar. Since it is a performance oriented vehicle it needs to be light. I found out you can get A123 M1's from dewalt batteries off ebay, 10 to a pack. How many batteries would I need. The white zombie EV uses 880 cells, so that is 88 packs, about 100 bucks a pack 8800 dollars for the batteries. Does that sound right? Is there a problem with using dewalt batteries? Since I don't need my vehicle to go 0-60 in 2.5 seconds could I use less batteries, or would using any less kill my range. Speaking of which what kind of range do you think I could get using the A123 batteries? If I could get 120 miles to a charge or so I would be very pleased. 200 would be my ultimate goal. Sorry if I come off as a noob or anything. I am really interested in lithium powered EVs and have been trying to learn, but damn it is confusing sometimes.


Can't say about the distance or to how good A123's would be but I do know you'd need to build your own packs from the cells and that would be a major undertaking for anyone. You could go with TS and get a good bms system and go with that. I'd also go with an 11" motor and as high of voltage as you can. Maybe a new Kostov or something on those lines. I'd also go with the Ghia because it is wider inside and more comfortable and better aerodynamics than the Bug and it just looks better. Yes, that is a personal opinion and don't get me wrong, I do like the Beetle and all the old VW's. The Ghia would be excellent for filling with lithium and a nice big motor and I think it would make one killer little street car with decent range too and enough ooomph to really give those rice burners a run for their money. 

greenev.zapto.org/electricvw

Pete : )


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Check out the little video. 
http://www.ohler.com/ev/spyder/history.html
http://www.ohler.com/ev/spyder/


----------

